# Το πάρτι της χιλιετίας



## daeman (Apr 1, 2012)

Επειδή τις πάσες δεν τις αφήνω συχνά ανεκμετάλλευτες κι αυτή ήταν διπλή, του Νικέλ εκεί και του Ελληγεννή εκεί, ξεφύλλισα τα ψηφιακά τεφτέρια μου και ανέσυρα ένα σχετικό μικρό διήγημα (890 λέξεις) του Γουόλτερ Τζον Γουίλιαμς που είχα μεταφράσει πριν από 9 χρόνια και είχε δημοσιευτεί σε μια ανθολογία επιστημονικής φαντασίας, σαν μικρό, συμβολικό δωράκι προς τη Λεξιλογία και τους λεξιλόγους (κάθε φύλου, φυλής και απόχρωσης). 

Σας ευχαριστώ για την ευκαιρία, για τη μαθητεία και τη διδασκαλία, για τη συντροφιά και την πλατιά αγκαλιά σας.








*ΤΟ ΠΑΡΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΛΙΕΤΙΑΣ (Millennium Party) - WALTER JON WILLIAMS
* 
_Ο Walter Jon Williams γεννήθηκε στο Ντουλούθ της Μινεσότας και ζει στην Αλμπουκέρκη του Νέου Μεξικού. Οι σύντομες ιστορίες του έχουν εμφανιστεί συχνά στο Asimov’s Science Fiction, καθώς και στα The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction, Wheel of Fortune, Global Dispatches, Alternate Outlaws και αλλού, και έχουν συγκεντρωθεί στις συλλογές Facets και Frankensteins and Other Foreign Devils. Τα μυθιστορήματά του περιλαμβάνουν τα Ambassador of Progress, Knight Moves, Hardwired, The Crown Jewels, Voice Of The Whirlwind, House Of Shards, Days of Atonement, και Aristoi. Το μυθιστόρημά του Metropolitan είχε ευρεία αποδοχή από τους κριτικούς το 1996 και ήταν ένα από τα πιο πολυσυζητημένα βιβλία εκείνης της χρονιάς. Τα πιο πρόσφατα βιβλία του είναι μια συνέχεια του Metropolitan, το City on Fire, ένα τεράστιο θρίλερ καταστροφής, The Rift, κι ένα μυθιστόρημα στη σειρά τού Star Trek, το Destiny’s Way. Κέρδισε πολύ καθυστερημένα ένα Βραβείο Νέμπιουλα το 2001 για την ιστορία του "Daddy’s World". 
Εδώ μας προσφέρει μια σύντομη, διεισδυτική ματιά σ' ένα μέλλον όπου υπάρχει θέση για τα πάντα, και τα πάντα είναι στη θέση τους...
_ 

 Ο Ντάριεν έκανε άλλη μια σημείωση στον μακροσκελή σχολιασμό του για τον Κύκλο Τεντζού όταν ο προσωπικός του τελετάρχης τού θύμισε ότι πλησίαζε η επέτειος του γάμου του. Θα ήταν η χιλιοστή επέτειος — μια ολόκληρη χιλιετία με την Κλαρίς! — και ήξερε πως ο εορτασμός της έπρεπε να είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό.

Τελείωσε τη σημείωσή του και αποσύνδεσε τον σοφό εγκέφαλο ο οποίος περιείχε τη σχεσιακή βάση δεδομένων που του επέτρεπε να διαχειρίζεται την εργασία του. Στη θέση του έβαλε τον εγκέφαλο με την ετικέτα Κλαρίς/Πάθος, τον εγκέφαλο που περιείχε αναμνήσεις από τη ζωή του με τη γυναίκα του. Όχι όλες τις αναμνήσεις, ωστόσο: τα περιεχόμενα είχαν καθαριστεί προσεκτικά από όλες τις διαφωνίες, λογομαχίες, απογοητεύσεις, απιστίες και άσχημες στιγμές της τελευταίας χιλιετίας... Οι αναμνήσεις ήταν μόνο αγάπης, πόθου, εμμονής, πάθους και λύτρωσης, όλες οι πιο έντονες και λαμπρές στιγμές των χιλίων χρόνων που είχαν περάσει μαζί, κάθε φορά που ο Ντάριεν ήταν μεθυσμένος από την Κλαρίς, ξετρελαμένος από το άρωμά της, τη λάμψη της, την ευφυΐα της.

Τις άλλες στιγμές, όσες απείχαν από το τέλειο, τις είχε αποθηκεύσει αλλού, σε κάποιους από τους άλλους εγκεφάλους του, αλλά σπάνια τις ανασκοπούσε. Ο Ντάριεν δεν έβλεπε κανένα λόγο να φορτώνει τον νου του με οτιδήποτε δεν ήταν τέλειο. 
Ξαναμμένος από τις αισθήσεις που τον κατέκλυζαν τώρα, κυριευμένος από το ντελίριο του έρωτα, ο Ντάριεν άρχισε να δουλεύει το δώρο που θα έκανε στη γυναίκα του. 

Όταν έφτασε η μέρα, ο Ντάριεν και η Κλαρίς συναντήθηκαν σ' ένα περιβάλλον που είχε σχεδιάσει εκείνη. Αυτή η διευθέτηση υπήρχε εδώ και αιώνες, από τη στιγμή που και οι δυο είχαν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι η αίσθηση της Κλαρίς για τις χωρικές σχέσεις ήταν καλύτερη από τη δική του. Το περιβάλλον ήταν ένα αριστούργημα, ένα διαμέρισμα χτισμένο σε πολλά επίπεδα σαν μικρές πεζούλες, οι οποίες έσπαζαν τον χώρο σε μικρότερες περιοχές που δημιουργούσαν μια οικειότητα χωρίς να θυσιάζουν την αίσθηση της ευρυχωρίας. Όλα τα έπιπλα ήταν σχεδιασμένα για δυο μονάχα ανθρώπους. Ο Ντάριεν αναγνώρισε στον τοίχο έναν πίνακα που είχε δωρίσει στην Κλαρίς στα τετρακοσιοστά της γενέθλια, ένα περίτεχνο τηλέφωνο-αντίκα με καντράν από το διαμέρισμα όπου είχαν περάσει το μήνα του μέλιτος στο Παρίσι, και μια χάρτινη γιαπωνέζικη κούκλα μιας γυναίκας μ' ένα παλαιικό κιμονό, ένα δώρο που της είχε κάνει νωρίς στη σχέση τους, όταν σύχναζαν μαζί στα παλαιοπωλεία.

Ήταν δουλειά του Ντάριεν να ολοκληρώσει τη σύνθεση. Πρόσθεσε ένα αφηρημένο μπρούτζινο γλυπτό ενός αλόγου με αναβάτη που του είχε χαρίσει η Κλαρίς για τα γενέθλιά του, ένα παζλ φτιαγμένο από σύρμα και γυαλισμένο παλιό ξύλο, και τη θέα της βεράντας, μια άποψη του Ρίο ντε Τζανέιρο τη νύχτα. Επειδή ο Ντάριεν είχε πιο ευαίσθητη γεύση και όσφρηση από την Κλαρίς, είχαν συμφωνήσει εδώ και αιώνες να προσθέτει εκείνος αρώματα στο διαμέρισμα, πασχαλιά για το καθιστικό, γλυκιά μανόλια και τονωτικό κυπαρίσσι στη βεράντα, ένα συνδυασμό σανταλόξυλου και μπαχαριού για την κρεβατοκάμαρα κι ένα μίγμα βανίλιας και κάρδαμου για την τραπεζαρία, ένα άρωμα αρκετά διακριτικό ώστε να μην παρεμβαίνει στο γεύμα. 

Όταν μπήκε η Κλαρίς, ο Ντάριεν φορούσε φράκο, λευκή γραβάτα, γιλέκο και διαμαντένια μανικετόκουμπα. Εκείνη είχε κάνει έναν συνδυασμό που έδενε αρμονικά με τον δικό του ενθουσιασμό για αμφίεση εποχής, μ' ένα φόρεμα Γουέρθ από λαμπερό γαλάζιο σατέν, μικροσκοπικά μποτάκια που κούμπωναν μέχρι πάνω από τους αστραγάλους κι ένα εντυπωσιακό μεταξένιο φουλάρι που έπεφτε σαν καταρράκτης γύρω από τον λαιμό της. Τα καστανόξανθα μαλλιά της ήταν πιασμένα σε κότσο, προκαλώντας τον να της φιλήσει τον αυχένα, μια απόλαυση που επέτρεψε στον εαυτό του σχεδόν αμέσως. 

Ο Ντάριεν έβαλε την Κλαρίς να καθίσει στα μαξιλάρια ενώ εκείνος έφτιαχνε τα κοκτέιλ. Τη ρώτησε για την εργασία της: το αντίγραφο ενός από τους εγκεφάλους της συμμετείχε στην αποστολή στο 55 του Καρκίνου, όπου μοιραζόταν πτητικές αποστολές με άλλα αντίγραφα· αν έβρισκαν κάποιον κατοικήσιμο πλανήτη, τότε μια νέα Κλαρίς θα αναπτυσσόταν επιτόπου για να εξερευνήσει τον καινούργιο κόσμο.

Ο Ντάριεν είχε δημιουργήσει το γεύμα αφού συμβουλεύτηκε τον τελετάρχη της Κλαρίς. Άρχισαν με μύδια στον ατμό αχνισμένα με λευκό κρασί και βότανα, και συνέχισαν με μια σαλάτα μάραθου, πορτοκαλιού και κόκκινων κράνμπερι. Ακολούθησαν ψητά πράσινα φασολάκια που συνόδευαν ένα κοτόπουλο ψημένο απλά στον φούρνο, αναμμένο με κονιάκ και σερβιρισμένο με μια κρεμώδη σάλτσα από πορτό. Για το τέλος υπήρχε κρέμα μπαβαρουάζ με βατόμουρα. Όλα τα πιάτα ήταν από μια σειρά εδεσμάτων που ο Ντάριεν είχε δοκιμάσει κάποια άλλη φορά στη μακρόχρονη ζωή του, του είχαν φανεί τέλεια, τα είχε αποθηκεύσει σε κάποιον από τους εγκεφάλους του και τώρα τα είχε αναπαραγάγει διατηρώντας μέχρι και το παραμικρό άρωμα και γεύση.

Μετά τον καφέ και την κουβέντα στη βεράντα, η Κλαρίς οδήγησε τον Ντάριεν στην κρεβατοκάμαρα. Απόλαυσε το τελετουργικό, γονατιστός στα πόδια της να ξεκουμπώνει ένα ένα τα κουμπιά από κείνα τα αναθεματισμένα βικτοριανά μποτάκια. Η καρδιά του ξεχείλιζε από πάθος και πόθο, και σηκώθηκε να την αγκαλιάσει. Τυλιγμένοι στην αρωματισμένη με σανταλόξυλο σιωπή της σουίτας τους, απόλαυσαν ο ένας τη σάρκα του άλλου μέχρι την αυγή.

Η ζωή τους μαζί, σκέφτηκε ο Ντάριεν, ήταν η ίδια η τελειότητα: το ένα σαγηνευτικό πετράδι μετά το άλλο, κρεμασμένα δίπλα δίπλα σε μια χιλιετή αλυσίδα. 

Μετά τον χυμό και τα ψητά αβγά το πρωί, ο Ντάριεν φίλησε το εσωτερικό του καρπού της Κλαρίς και τη συνόδευσε στην πόρτα. Ο εγκέφαλός του είχε καταγράψει κάθε εκστατική στιγμή του χρόνου που πέρασαν μαζί.

Και μετά, επιστρέφοντας στη δουλειά του, ο Ντάριεν αποσύνδεσε την Κλαρίς/Πάθος και την έβαλε στο ράφι για άλλον ένα χρόνο.
 


Walter Jon Williams is the author of more than twenty novels in several genres. [...] Williams's work has been nominated copiously for the Hugo and Nebula awards. He has earned a black belt in Kenpo karate and the cautious respect of the fish of the oceans. And the man can dance!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2012)

Φανταστικό! Θυμάται κανείς μια νουβέλα ΕΦ που διαδραματίζεται σε κάποιον μακρινό πλανήτη με μια αποικία Γήινων όπου οι άντρες φυλάνε τις γυναίκες σε μια ντουλάπα, τις βγάζουν από την πρίζα και τις ξαναβάζουν όποτε βολεύει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 2, 2012)

Καταπληκτικό διήγημα που μου θύμισε το πολύ παραπλήσιο σε υπόθεση διήγημα του Φρέντερικ Πολ (Frederik Pohl), Η Εκατομμυριοστή Ημέρα (Day Million), που δημοσιεύτηκε στην Ελλάδα από την Ωρόρα, στο 51ο βιβλίο της ανθολογίας επιστημονικής φαντασίας της εκδοτικής (Μελλοντικού Ερωτισμού), σε μετάφραση του Θωμά Μαστακούρη. Το διάβασα πριν 15 χρόνια, αλλά το θυμόμουν. Μόλις διάβασα το παραπάνω, εκπληκτικό διήγημα, έψαξα στην βιβλιοθήκη μου να βρω το επίμαχο βιβλιαράκι.

Ευχαριστούμε daeman. :)


----------

